# Great resource for those interested in Kenpo distance learning



## spawn2031 (Nov 22, 2019)

So I've been reading around on these and other forums looking for a good way for me to get back into Kenpo (specifically Tracy's Kenpo).  I've read many of the posts from you guys on here about the reasons why distance learning for a martial art is not a good idea, and I agree with most, if not all of those reasons.  With that being said, I think I have found a program that properly uses internet technologies along with the concepts that you would typically run into with a physical school.  Best of both worlds?  Check them out and you be the judge but here's a breakdown of how things are handled...

https://www.virtualkenpo.com/link/wFd3Lj

First off, it's inexpensive.. $15/mo with a 2 week free trial before you get billed so you can see if it's for you before you commit.  Once you start, you are allowed access to a certain number of videos / training material per week.  This keeps the crazy amount of information coming in smaller, easily devoured sessions, much like you would find in a school that offered weekly private lessons as your main source of learning.  This is a great idea as it helps to keep people from rushing ahead, keeps them focused and keeps them from getting overwhelmed.  For instance, week 1 is basic stances / blocks, a basic punch and 2 self defense moves.  Week 2 is another 2 self defense moves, another strike, a kick and the start of the kata.

Every technique, punch, move, kata is delivered with a very well demonstrated video by the instructor and he doesn't rush.  He takes his time, showing the move from several different angles and how it looks when used on someone.  So it makes it very easy to learn from him.  On top of this, if you do get stuck, he offers 3 different ways to get additional help.  1) You can shoot a video of yourself doing the move in question for him to review and get back with you on.  2) Once a week, he offers a free 45 minute group coaching lesson where people can sign on and get real time feedback.  3) He offers 30 minute video private lessons as well.  These cost $15 a pop but hey, if you need it, you need it and $15 for 30 mins is a great price!

Ok, I know, I sound like a cheerleader here and maybe I kinda am.  I'm just happy as hell that I found somewhere that will allow me to complete my journey to black and I feel completely confident in my ability to learn from him.  Of course, the one issue that cant be over come with this kind of program is actually performing the moves on someone to see how they feel.  Most certainly a very valid concern but there are ways around that if you got some friends that you can sweet talk over with a case of beer!  lol.... or someone that wants to train with you.  And yeah, with distance learning you have to be the kind of person that is very self motivated but honestly, I've seen friends of mine that I took Kenpo with originally in a physical school not take it seriously either and waste their time.  I think if you're the kind of person that's going to be good at this, you're going to find ways to succeed whether in physical school or online.

Anyway guys, I thought I'd bring this to y'alls attention since the question of distance learning comes up regularly and this one seems really well thought out and on the level.

Let the flaming begin!!  lol


----------



## vince1 (Nov 27, 2019)

If you received your black belt many years ago in Kenpo and wanted to use this as a refresher then this would beneficial. Lots of free Youtube Kenpo videos online by very reputable instructors that I would recommend investigating. I am currently using Youtube and reviewing a complete Hapkido course from yellow belt up to 1st degree blackbelt. I am also learning Aikijuijitsu through private in person instruction and like the addition of the Hapkido for certain kicks/scenarios. The addition of the Hapkido to my training is more of a curiosity/interest for me .But if you are learning Kenpo for the first time, I would recommend a personal instructor. Nothing beets working with a partner and having your technique corrected so that it has full effect.


----------



## spawn2031 (Nov 27, 2019)

vince1 said:


> If you received your black belt many years ago in Kenpo and wanted to use this as a refresher then this would beneficial. Lots of free Youtube Kenpo videos online by very reputable instructors that I would recommend investigating. I am currently using Youtube and reviewing a complete Hapkido course from yellow belt up to 1st degree blackbelt. I am also learning Aikijuijitsu through private in person instruction and like the addition of the Hapkido for certain kicks/scenarios. The addition of the Hapkido to my training is more of a curiosity/interest for me .But if you are learning Kenpo for the first time, I would recommend a personal instructor. Nothing beets working with a partner and having your technique corrected so that it has full effect.



I got up to by green belt in Kenpo before I had to stop.  Of course, a physical school will always be the BEST option if it's available to you.  I dont think I've ran across too many posts where someone had the option to use a physical school but was curious in using distance learning instead... that just wouldn't make any sense.  Most of the people asking about this (including myself) are in situations where a physical school is not available.  And in those situations, the option that I posted above is a great one and much better than just using YouTube because you do get access to a real time instructor that can critique your moves.  So is it superior to a brick and mortar school?  No... of course not, but it is a damn good option for those without very many options.


----------



## vince1 (Nov 27, 2019)

Definitely worth trying it out.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 1, 2019)

Lol paying to watch videos? Nah pass. Especially since all kenpo material is on YouTube anyway


----------



## spawn2031 (Dec 1, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> Lol paying to watch videos? Nah pass. Especially since all kenpo material is on YouTube anyway



If you think this post was about paying to just “watch videos” then you sadly missed the entire point


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 1, 2019)

spawn2031 said:


> If you think this post was about paying to just “watch videos” then you sadly missed the entire point


So what do you get apart from videos then?


----------



## spawn2031 (Dec 1, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> So what do you get apart from videos then?



access to an instructor.  If you don’t understand something You can take videos of yourself doing a move or just fire off questions to him and he gets back with you very quickly.  And if that doesn’t do it, then once a week you can get together with him for live coaching to solve any issues you’re having.  So, in a word... you get support.  You don’t get that from YouTube.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 1, 2019)

spawn2031 said:


> access to an instructor.  If you don’t understand something You can take videos of yourself doing a move or just fire off questions to him and he gets back with you very quickly.  And if that doesn’t do it, then once a week you can get together with him for live coaching to solve any issues you’re having.  So, in a word... you get support.  You don’t get that from YouTube.


You and I have already discussed this so I don’t have much to add.  I will simply point out that even with input from the teacher, if that is done via video, then there is no hands-on.  Often, corrections need to be hands-on, they need to be felt, the student needs to be physically moved into the correct position and needs to feel the direct application by the teacher, in order for corrections to be useful.  Verbal corrections often are not enough.  So the video corrections still put the onus on the student to make his own corrections, and to be able to identify when the corrections are accurate, which is something that most beginners are unable to do.  This is where distance/video programs always fall short.  The program and video and explanations could be of the highest quality, but it still has this very important weakness.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 1, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> You and I have already discussed this so I don’t have much to add.  I will simply point out that even with input from the teacher, if that is done via video, then there is no hands-on.  Often, corrections need to be hands-on, they need to be felt, the student needs to be physically moved into the correct position and needs to feel the direct application by the teacher, in order for corrections to be useful.  Verbal corrections often are not enough.  So the video corrections still put the onus on the student to make his own corrections, and to be able to identify when the corrections are accurate, which is something that most beginners are unable to do.  This is where distance/video programs always fall short.  The program and video and explanations could be of the highest quality, but it still has this very important weakness.


Pretty much my opinion. It's a nice little side business for the instructor to gain some cash on the side but as for the benefits it offers the student. It's extremely limited


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 1, 2019)

spawn2031 said:


> access to an instructor.  If you don’t understand something You can take videos of yourself doing a move or just fire off questions to him and he gets back with you very quickly.  And if that doesn’t do it, then once a week you can get together with him for live coaching to solve any issues you’re having.  So, in a word... you get support.  You don’t get that from YouTube.


If this person can go once a week to get coaching why can't he just join a school and train once a week....there's a fair few who train only once a week for whatever reason. I thought the whole point was this if for people who can't get to a school


----------



## spawn2031 (Dec 1, 2019)

Guys.. you are missing the point here.  No one is arguing the fact that a physical school will always be the best way to learn a martial art.  If a physical school is available then definitely, that is where you should go.  But, as I pointed out a few posts ago, people who are inquiring about distance learning are usually doing so due to a lack of physical resources for one reason or another. It’s either distance learning or nothing.  I’m simply trying to tell you all about what is, IMO, a very good option for people without physical options.


----------



## spawn2031 (Dec 1, 2019)

Headhunter said:


> If this person can go once a week to get coaching why can't he just join a school and train once a week....there's a fair few who train only once a week for whatever reason. I thought the whole point was this if for people who can't get to a school



Live coaching via video conferencing.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 1, 2019)

spawn2031 said:


> Guys.. you are missing the point here.  No one is arguing the fact that a physical school will always be the best way to learn a martial art.  If a physical school is available then definitely, that is where you should go.  But, as I pointed out a few posts ago, people who are inquiring about distance learning are usually doing so due to a lack of physical resources for one reason or another. It’s either distance learning or nothing.  I’m simply trying to tell you all about what is, IMO, a very good option for people without physical options.


Honestly imo nothing is better. By doing that they pick up bad habits that can't be corrected over video chat. They're not getting the practical experience or the feel of the technique by having it done on them. That then leads to a false sense of security and false belief about their abilities. For a learning point of view that's bad because if they do go into a school they'd be in a worse position because of all the bad habits that will be hard to break and from a self defence point of view fheir training simply won't work because they haven't trained to apply it on a person and again bad habits that will cost them in a real situation and no sparring or pad work. Just a bad idea all round Imo


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 1, 2019)

Honestly don't waste your time or your money. You want a black belt well by doing this you won't be at the standard of a legit black belt for the reasons I've already stated and if you go to a real school wearing a black belt and claim you got it from training online you won't be looked at in a positive light. I know if you came into a class I run wearing a black belt and say you got it from an online class I'd be telling you to get that off and put on a white belt until I can see what you can do for myself.


Sorry but this sounds like bit of a con to me. So you're paying 15 a month for some videos but then you have to pay an extra 15 for a video chat?....you're right that 15 for a half an hour private lesson is good....but for a real hands on private lesson. For a video chat I wouldn't pay a fiver.

If you can't train kenpo then do what you can do. Work on strength work on fitness and work on what you remember and practice that. Videos are a good refresher for memory but learning new stuff from video is a bad idea. I've tried it before and it was the worst choice I've made in martial arts.

By working your fitness and strength and previous knowledge at least you'll be getting a workout and some martial art practice so if you can ever train for real then at least you'll be physically ready.

That's my opinion as a kenpo 3rd Dan. Take it or leave it but I think in the long run its not a good move.


----------



## spawn2031 (Dec 1, 2019)

so, in your opinion, if someone doesn’t have access to a brick and mortar school they should just give up?  I don’t agree with that.  There are way too many resources out there and, if someone has the ability to take it seriously, their thirst for knowledge and desire to get it right will hopefully keep them away from many of those pitfalls.  You have to have those qualities to succeed in a physical school too.  Of course the lack of someone to work moves on / have them done on them is something that will always be the big downfall here but there are ways around that by involving friends and family in your training.

As far as legitimate black belts... I have ran into my fair share of schools that crank out black belts based on time served and not skill.  Black Belt mills are all over the place and a beginner that lacks the desire to really get it right will happily take that BB.  Physically being at a school does not guarantee a legit BB.  Personally I believe that if a person has the right stuff to be a legit black belt then they will take it upon themselves to do what needs to be done.  

For my situation, I’m using this as a refresher course and once I get into new territory, I plan to travel whenever  I can to him for lessons and belt testing, but not everyone in my situation has that option.  I appreciate and respect both your experience and viewpoint and something like this certainly isn’t for everyone, but a scam it is not.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 1, 2019)

spawn2031 said:


> so, in your opinion, if someone doesn’t have access to a brick and mortar school they should just give up?  I don’t agree with that.  There are way too many resources out there and, if someone has the ability to take it seriously, their thirst for knowledge and desire to get it right will hopefully keep them away from many of those pitfalls.  You have to have those qualities to succeed in a physical school too.  Of course the lack of someone to work moves on / have them done on them is something that will always be the big downfall here but there are ways around that by involving friends and family in your training.
> 
> As far as legitimate black belts... I have ran into my fair share of schools that crank out black belts based on time served and not skill.  Black Belt mills are all over the place and a beginner that lacks the desire to really get it right will happily take that BB.  Physically being at a school does not guarantee a legit BB.  Personally I believe that if a person has the right stuff to be a legit black belt then they will take it upon themselves to do what needs to be done.
> 
> For my situation, I’m using this as a refresher course and once I get into new territory, I plan to travel whenever  I can to him for lessons and belt testing, but not everyone in my situation has that option.  I appreciate and respect both your experience and viewpoint and something like this certainly isn’t for everyone, but a scam it is not.


Training with your inexperienced buddy isn't going to do much. Your still making mistakes that need to be corrected. No it doesn't but having a legit teacher gives you much a higher likliehood of being legit black belt than an online program.

How do you know it's not a scam? I'm sure those guys who click links saying click here to claim a million dollars said that's not a scam either. I've seen plenty of guys come into a class claiming they know loads because of online programs and they claim they've done it for years and on brown belt level....well I worked with one once and he tried to do a technique on me and his basics were so poor he fell over my stationary foot. Now that was me being compliment and giving him a gentle attack and he still went *** over head....that was one guy sure but any of the others I've seen from online programs have never been much better either


----------



## spawn2031 (Dec 1, 2019)

The reason that I know it’s not a scam is because I studied up to green belt in a physical Tracy’s Kenpo so I know what to expect and in quite a few ways he’s actually a little more exacting on things than my original Sifu.  But yeah, I hear ya otherwise.  If u are a total beginner with 0 experience, you wouldn’t know what red flags to look for and could easily get scammed.  Which is the main reason I didn’t keep this to myself and posted it here for u guys.  This place is legit.  I had actually already ordered DVDs from Tracy’s HQ to refresh myself on my old belts before trying to advance anymore.  I have enough faith in this program that I decided to do this instead.   So my hope was to put this here so total noobies that could easily get taken for a ride might see it and find something that is as good as an online program COULD be.  

And anyone clicking a link to win a million online in this day and age deserves that virus that’s comin with it! Lol... but I get your point.  It is like someone said earlier, the onus is on the student... always and even more so if venturing into ANY online program no mater what it is.  But that’s also why forums like this exist right?  People need to do their homework and check up on things to make sure they are getting into something that is legit.  Whether or not someone has the drive to actually succeed is still on them though.  Poor guys that u ran into though... I bet they were pissed once they realized they threw their money away online.


----------

